# Protecting new sofa



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

In process of buying a new sofa and getting the usual hard sell of fabric protection at around £250!!!!! Not going with it but set me wondering if any car products can be used/are worth it on sofas etc? Or just things like Scotch guard available on Ebay quite cheaply.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would think Gtechniq L1 Smart Fabric.
I'm sure there will be other options as well.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

You can buy scotch guard directly from 3M Direct. They do 2 versions so make sure you choose the right one but I have had good results I the past. Just make sure you do the application in a well ventilated place.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Wilkinson sell scotch guard in a spray can in the car section £9.99 if I remember correctly.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

lots of the nano leather car treatments I would imagine would be ok -


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Get scotch guard

Wouldn't bother with i1 tbh, doesn't last anywhere near expected duration


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimo said:


> Get scotch guard
> 
> Wouldn't bother with i1 tbh, doesn't last anywhere near expected duration


Interesting I applied it some new trainers and it only lasted 3-4 months

Ok that's trainers so not an ideal example but I did think it would last a bit longer


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

I wouldn't bother to much, I have mine cleaned by the man who does my carpets every 12 months his diesel steam cleaner is awesome always amazed at the amount of crap that comes out of a seemingly clean sofa and carpet


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Interesting I applied it some new trainers and it only lasted 3-4 months
> 
> Ok that's trainers so not an ideal example but I did think it would last a bit longer


Blimey done well there

Applied it a fair few times to seats, mats etc, stuck to the rules 100% and had a job to get a few weeks tbh :/ very disappointed for the price point.

On trainers I use crep protect, it's epic


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Not long ago I wet vaccd our sofas and they came up great. We have two kids and a dog and seem to get greasy smeary marks, chocolate and food etc ingrained into ours. I guess these treatments offer no protection to those type of things do they? I don't think I've ever spilled red wine on any sofa, which is the sort of thing they will put in your mind when selling these things


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cheers for replies guys. Turbosnoop that's the wear ours will get, kids and dog in the main. I have a wet vac too but never thought of using it on sofa. 

Our sofa at moment is 6year old and holding up well considering its never been protected or cleaned!! Think I'll look at Scotch guard then, especially if you can get it from Wilkinsons.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Just checked - it is actually the cleaner with protector in rather than just the spray on protector - sorry. Only £6.50 tho/

http://www.wilko.com/car-cleaning/scotchgard-car-fabric-carpet-cleaner/invt/0410876


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

What are you buying friend as some fabrics cannot be treated?


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Luke M said:


> What are you buying friend as some fabrics cannot be treated?


You've got me there!! Narrowed it down to 3 so far. All material not leather. Not sure what material, just your average sofa I think!!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Feel free to pm me if you want.
I've been selling sofas and beds for years now:thumb:


----------

